# Excision Ostechondroma Toe



## orthopaedic01 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can someone please advise what the best code would be for excision of osteochondroma of the toe? Notes are: Incision made in the distal medial aspect of the 5th toe overlying the distal aspect of the distal phalanx. Dissection carried down with a freer elevator elevating the nail bed from the osteochondroma. The osteochondroma was removed with a rongeur. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 17, 2009)

I would look at 28108


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree with Jamie.


----------

